# Charlotte Harbor Red



## anytide

welcome ,
nice red- but CH is closed to all redfishing.....


----------



## pcozad1

This is Charlotte Harbor in sw Florida


----------



## anytide

> This is Charlotte Harbor in sw Florida


correct... 
3 spot reds are off-limits on the entire gulf coast.
-good thing you released it. [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## DuckNut

anytide...I must have misunderstood the emergency meeting by the FWC, I thought they closed all redfish in Charlotte Harbor not just the 3 spotters.

I guess it is a good thing you released it.


----------



## anytide

> welcome ,
> nice red- but CH is closed to all redfishing.....


they did, pay attention........


----------



## pcozad1

He had three spots on the other side so I thought that made him a six spotter.


----------



## anytide

you have to kill those on sight!!


----------



## SNOOK48

I've been catching a ton in the 27 - 35 inch range up in lemon bay. It seems like its just that time of year.


----------



## pcozad1

Heading out again wed and thur. Hope we do as good.


----------



## anytide

hard to top that...good luck tho.


----------

